# Shop Vac for drying!! Suggestions?



## VaBeachFamily

I have researched a bit, and it seems to be a popular alternative to purchasing a Force Air dryer. 

Has anyone else used one? I know to buy one new and only use it that way to keep smells and debri from the filter causing an issue, but all that I can find listed is the HP, and the air flow of the vacume part, so I am having a hard time trying to find an inexpensive one that is sufficient! I know there is one about $90 with the detachable blower motor that I heart blows at over 100 MPH, not sure what is safe, and not sure if the HP is what I need to look at or something else. I mean, $90 is better than the $300+ for the really good dryers, but I want to make sure I do it right


----------



## MichaelE

I don't know that I would use one unless it had a longer than average hose included.

They make an incredible amount of noise and I don't want my dog exposed to high SPL's.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I have a metro air force blower..
Search Results | PetEdge.com

Got it , gosh over 14 years ago, and I use it on a weekly if not more, basis.
Purchased it from above company, the first one I think, it's 4HP. 

Still can't beat the price


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

I've used my shop vac to dry my dog before. It works really well and he doesn't mind it at all. I don't remember the cost, but I believe it was less than $50 at Home Depot.


----------



## NancyJ

I tried the shop vac before and it works ok but the hose is larger, it is clunkier to work with, etc. The metro is so easy to control, has a nice concentrator and the hose is much more flexible. So for me it is a lot easier to work with.


----------



## Freestep

The hose on the shop vac is too large to get a powerful, concentrated stream of air, which is the whole point of using a force dryer. You can pick up a little orange Metro dryer on eBay for around $100 or less, it takes up much less space, is lighter and more manuverable, works MUCH better than a shop-vac will. If you're spending the money anyway, just get a force dryer. I promise you'll never regret it. If you do, I'll buy it back from you.


----------



## NancyJ

I spent YEARS putting off that silly Metro purchase. I felt like the V8 commercial the first time I used it. WHY did I not buy that thing years ago?


----------



## msvette2u

I've been contemplating buying one for the dogs here, is this a good one?? It's under $100.

Metro Air Force Cadet Mini-Dryer | PetEdge.com


----------



## JakodaCD OA

mini, might not be strong enough, it's only 1/3 hp,,the one I have is 4hp


----------



## NancyJ

Mine is also the 4HP and that blows at 28,000 FPM vs 20,000 FPM on the one you showed. I usually use it on high setting.


----------



## msvette2u

Which one is it at that link??

Search Results | PetEdge.com


----------



## Sunflowers

Does the Metro make a lot of noise ?


----------



## NancyJ

msvette2u said:


> Which one is it at that link??
> 
> Search Results | PetEdge.com


Metro Air Force Commander 2-Speed Pet Dryers | PetEdge.com

The 28,000 CFM - the link you had had 10,000 CFM sorry.


----------



## NancyJ

Sunflowers said:


> Does the Metro make a lot of noise ?


Yes about like an electric leafblower--but I have had a dog COATED in mud, let it dry on him and blew it all off!


----------



## Freestep

msvette2u said:


> I've been contemplating buying one for the dogs here, is this a good one?? It's under $100.
> 
> Metro Air Force Cadet Mini-Dryer | PetEdge.com


I haven't tried it, but I would think it would not have enough power for a double-coated dog. Believe me, you want as much power as you can afford--it's best to err on the side of too much.

And yes, the Metro is noisy. Use ear protection, and it won't hurt to put cotton in the dog's ears as well.


----------



## MichaelE

safeandsoundpets


----------



## VaBeachFamily

LOL @ the buy it back from me satisfaction guarantee! LOL, I guess I plan on eventually getting a Metro, the black one I know is better, but I was looking for something between now and then.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Metro Air Force Commander 2-Speed Pet Dryers | PetEdge.com

this one the 4HP..there are different HP's, if you look in the specifications link.

They do make noise, probably no more than a loud vacuum cleaner


----------



## msvette2u

BTW I ordered the one you suggested, Jakoda. When it arrives, the 1st client won't be a foster (yet) but my own Libby, who is starting to blow coat. It's pointless to try to get it out myself without a blower :shrug:
I'll try to snap a few pics


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I love mine, hope you like it as well,,


----------



## msvette2u

I hope so too LOL 
We also got a grooming table arm and some loop leads. 
We don't use that table we have much but when we need it, we really really need it!!


----------

